# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Cảnh Đẹp Việt Nam Qua ống kính máy ảnh

## vinteambuilding

*Góc nhìn quê hương ta được tái hiện rõ nét qua ống kính máy ảnh. Cùng thả hồn vào khung cảnh đó nào.

*



V.B Vin Team building.

----------

